# One Bad Apple..........



## NeilYeag (Dec 5, 2019)

ngycustoms : *Marathon*

This one with *Spalted Dyed Stabilized Apple*, black liners, stainless steel pins and lanyard tube. Custom CNC center pin. Paracord lanyard and custom lanyard bead.
Custom stainless steel epoxy pins / Stianless SteelLanyard tube 
01 tool steel blade @ 59-60Hrc 3.9mm (5/32”) thickness 24-25 degree bevel 
Blade length approximately 100mm (4”)

Blade width approximately 45mm (1 3/4")
Overall length approximately 215mm (8 ½”)

Weight approximately 295 grams (10.4 oz.)
Still needs sharpening and final finishing and leather work 

Scales from @norman vandyke

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2019)

Very nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## clarkhus (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 5, 2019)

Another stunning knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 5, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2019)

Dude DON"T do that!!!!! Show us more than 1 pic!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 5, 2019)

Another winner! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 6, 2019)

A beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Dude DON"T do that!!!!! Show us more than 1 pic!!



Ha:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

